# [SOLVED] synaptics touchpad scroll and xorg 1.9.4

## mijenix

Hi

Vertical scrolling (VertEdgeScroll) and klick with touch doesn't work since update Xorg to 1.8/1.9

But when I add the option "Ignore" "on" the touchpad is disabled.

/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event5"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "45"

EndSection

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

# xorg.conf (Xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

Section "Files"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath           "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath           "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath           "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath           "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath           "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath           "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en"

   FontPath           "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath           "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load         "bitmap"

   Load         "dbe"

   Load         "dri"

   Load         "extmod"

   Load         "glx"

   Load         "record"

   Load         "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "ch"

   Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "ThinkPad HDAPS blacklist"

   MatchProduct "hdaps"

        Option "Ignore" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier      "ati"

   Driver         "radeon"

   Option         "monitor-VGA_1"         "External"

   Option         "monitor-PANEL"         "Panel"

   Option         "RROutputOrder"         "PANEL"

   Option          "AccelMethod"         "EXA"

   Option         "AccelDFS"         "True"

   Option          "DRI"            "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier      "Panel"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier      "External"

   Option         "RightOf"          "Panel"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier      "Default Screen"

   Device         "ati"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier      "Default Layout"

   Screen         "Default Screen"

   Option  "BlankTime"     "5"

        Option  "StandbyTime"   "10"

        Option  "SuspendTime"   "20"

        Option  "OffTime"       "30"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AIGLX"      "On"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/aAWL2rT9

Any ideas?

Thanks in advice.Last edited by mijenix on Sun Feb 13, 2011 6:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

Put a '*' in place of '5' of the path match (future safe) and drop SHMConfig - on >=1.8 it should be off.

Keyboard block doesn't have a correct match - it should match both path (same way as touchpad) and MatchIsKeyboard.

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Changing the MatchIsKeyboard in the InputClass Section for the keyboard does the trick.

I must admit that I don't understand why this was the problem, 

the new "matching-udev-thing" is a little bit weird and so far I didn't found a good doc.

----------

